# Hilfe bei DVD Rohlingsuche bei Brenner: SH-W162C von Samsung



## roxX0r (11. September 2005)

Hio

Ich hab mir den Brenner die Woche auch zugelegt. Kann mir jemand sagen, welche DVD+ (oder - , ist egal) 8x auch wirklich mit 8x beschrieben werden können? Ich hab mir von Memorex welche gekauft, die will er nur mit 4x beschreiben obwohl 8x draufsteht.
Das selbe spiel dann noch für 16x Rohlinge... also welche 16x Rohlinge kann er wirklich mit 16x beschreiben? Kann mir jemand konkrete Produkte (sprich Hersteller) nennen?

Wäre euch sehr dankbar, ich möchte nicht erst 10 verschiedene kaufen müssen...

Thx
!
!


----------



## jaquline (16. September 2005)

Hi!
das selbe problem hatte ich mal mit nem CD-Brenner.
war damals einer der ersten die 52x gebrannt haben.
nur leider gings nur bis 40x bei allen rohlingen (obwohl 52x drauf stand)
ein Treiberupdate (Atapi schimpft sich das glaub)  des Brenners hat mir dann geholfen.
das würde ich dir auch empfehlen.


Mfg Jaquline


----------

